# Wie viel Watt hat mein Netzteil?



## Adrianone (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo Community,
ich würde gerne die Leistung meines Netzteils in Watt herausfinden, doch ich konnte bisher nicht ermitteln, was es für ein Modell ist. Lediglich die Spannung von 250 Volt war bei einem Blick auf den Netzteilstecker ersichtlich. Nun wollte ich einfach mal so fragen, ob man damit die ungefähre Watt-Zahl bzw. die Leistung ermitteln kann. Danke für alle hilfreichen Antworten!


----------



## svd (15. Juli 2012)

Ohne Aufschrauben des Gehäuses lässt sich das nicht wirklich bestimmen.

Normalerweise sind doch ohnehin bloß zwei Schrauben zu lösen, damit das Seitenteil abgenommen werden kann.
Falls du Glück hast, ist auf der sichtbaren Seite ein Aufkleber mit Herstellername und Modellbezeichnung. 

Andernfalls musst du auch das Netzteil ausbauen (vier Schrauben) und dieses mal von allen Seiten betrachten.
Wenn du vorsichtig bist und nicht daran zerrst, musst du dafür nicht mal die Steckverbindungen lösen. 
Vom Netz trennen ist aber immer eine gute Idee, Tim.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2012)

Normalerweise steht das auf der Seite des Netzeils, also: PC-Gehäuse aufmachen und mal reinschauen. Da ist meist ein Aufkleber mit ner Tabelle und auch oft einem Modellnamen oder so auf dem Netzteil.

Vlt ist auch hinten beim Stromstecker irgendein Modell zu erkennen, so ein Kürzel wie BQ7X350 oder so was?


Anders geht es aber nicht, man kann nicht das Netzteil per Software "auslesen" oder so was.


----------

